# did some detailing on a work car



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

picked this up on ebay and spiced it up a little last night. used doctor bens washes and some powders. added a few details on the deck


----------



## ddrum31 (Aug 30, 2017)

Looking good!!!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, it is Very nice job of weathering, 
Thanks for sharing
Dennis


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i think, that is well done!


----------



## ljmalan (Jan 4, 2008)

Great Job DOmer 94. I am also a domer-56-old one. Go Irish


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Hey, the paint and texturing came out quite nice. Rust streaks and stain spots on box lids are a nice effect.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

domer94 said:


> picked this up on ebay and spiced it up a little last night. used doctor bens washes and some powders. added a few details on the deck


Nice weathering


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Weathering takes a special touch, I envy those that have the eye for it. LiG


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

I also have one of these still sitting in the box though. The work you've done on yours certainly provides motivation to get something done with it.
You have a really good looking piece of equipment here...well done and thanks for sharing.
Cheers.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool. I've heard about the Dr. Ben's stuff. Have you used it in conjunction with acrylic paint washes? 

Later,

K


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

East Broad Top said:


> Cool. I've heard about the Dr. Ben's stuff. Have you used it in conjunction with acrylic paint washes?
> 
> Later,
> 
> K


ive had nothing but positive experience with those products... the "realistic rust" however is very orange out of the jar, has to be mixed a bit with some of the darker. ive tried many techniques, this product thinned with alcohol is by far the easiest and it doesn't come off in your hands when dry. I haven't had the need to seal it in with dullcote either. for trucks , they have an aged rust that is spot on. simply wash the whole thing with brush and you are pretty much done. and the larger jars help out with g scale since you use more. I use acrylics for the more detailed oils stains / rust pitting etc


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

ljmalan said:


> Great Job DOmer 94. I am also a domer-56-old one. Go Irish


 unfortunately wrong dome... im Ft Schuyler maritime college. also affectionatly reffered to in circles as "domers" due to a large telescope observatory on top of the fort


----------

